# Favorite ISOM



## PassThis (Feb 28, 2006)

What's your current favorite ISOM? I just tried two Partagas Shorts. Now my favorite.  Going to be getting a box soon. If you haven't tried this cigar yet, I highly recommend it. What's your current favorite?


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Even though I've had a fairly good selection of Cubans under my belt I find that each has its own qualities that bring me back to it. So I have to say my favorite is the one I'm currently smoking. I know it sound like a lame answer but I tend to rotate what I'm smoking on a daily basis and always look forward to the next one. By the way the Party shorts ore one of my favorites too for a quick smoke


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

As I just had my very first one today - I haven't had time yet to try them all yet   

Let ya know when I do  

Ron


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

RGD said:


> As I just had my very first one today - I haven't had time yet to try them all yet
> 
> Let ya know when I do
> 
> Ron


:tpd:


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

The Hoyo Epicure No 2 is a very nice stick. I´m having my first Party shorts right now, so will see if it can overcome the Epicure 2. :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

So far, RASS - followed closely by Punch PC's.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Monty 4. Always has, always is and always will be my favorite cuban candy. Woooooooooo!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

PassThis said:


> What's your current favorite ISOM? I just tried two Partagas Shorts. Now my favorite.  Going to be getting a box soon. If you haven't tried this cigar yet, I highly recommend it. What's your current favorite?


*Thanks for the tip Amigo! *


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

RGD said:


> As I just had my very first one today - I haven't had time yet to try them all yet
> 
> Let ya know when I do
> 
> Ron


You could spend your entire life and never try them all. I thought I was getting a good grasp on the whole Cuban thing and then I got the MRN book. I didn't know chit! Current production, limited release, vintage, custom rolled, countless sizes in each line, etc. This is a life long hobby that it so enjoyable because you never know if your favorite cigar will be the next one you smoke. 
BTW..My favorite so far is the Party 8-9-8 NV. WOW...but discontinued


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Cohiba Lancero.:dr


----------



## BigBen2 (Jun 4, 2006)

RyJ EX #4 Gives me chills just thinking about it.:dr


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> You could spend your entire life and never try them all. . . .


Yeah but I'm gonna die tryin -   

Ron


----------



## ste-rex (Feb 25, 2006)

Haven't tried any high-end ISOMS, but my recent one was orgasmic, the Boli PC. deeeeelicious!


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Monte #2. What a unique tasting and delicious smoke!:dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MoTheMan said:


> Cohiba Lancero.:dr


 Man, they are tough to beat, aren't they? Dig their younger brothers, the Coronas Especiales, as well. You can also add Montecristo Especials and Trinidad Fundadores to my list.

Age according to your tastes, add a nice drink and enjoy in good company.

Life is good!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Saint Louis Rey Serie A for me.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Saint Louis Rey Serie A for me.


We know :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PassThis said:


> *What's your current favorite ISOM?*


Jamaica


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Now I haven't tried as many as most on this board but I would have to say as of right now I really enjoy the PSP2.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Boli PC!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Key West will always have a place in my heart. Wonder what Greg's favorite ISOM is?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Tough question, but I guess it would be Punch SS#1.:dr


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

My favorite ISOM seems to be the one I just smoked.  Yesterday I met up with Troy (Teeznutz) and he gave me a 1998 RyJ Churchill which I immediately burned. That was a great smoke!

I'm really enjoying the HDM Epi No2s right now, but I have some Boli Royal Coronas and ERDM Choixs coming soon so who knows. :w


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

This is like asking which one is your favorite child. To answer your question though right now it is either the box of BBF's I have or my current Boli Coronas Junior's.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Theres just something classic about the Monte #2 that makes it my favourite-so much flavour, a great interesting shape and a reasonable price-cant beat it.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

olotti said:


> This is like asking which one is your favorite child. To answer your question though right now it is either the box of BBF's I have or my current Boli Coronas Junior's.


For me its a toss up between R&J Churchill and ERDM Choix Supreme. Both great sticks :dr


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

PassThis said:


> What's your current favorite ISOM?


Grand Cayman!


----------



## PassThis (Feb 28, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> You could spend your entire life and never try them all. I thought I was getting a good grasp on the whole Cuban thing and then I got the MRN book. I didn't know chit! Current production, limited release, vintage, custom rolled, countless sizes in each line, etc. This is a life long hobby that it so enjoyable because you never know if your favorite cigar will be the next one you smoke.
> BTW..My favorite so far is the Party 8-9-8 NV. WOW...but discontinued


I've heard nothing but good things about that book. It's on my list of "cigar things" to buy.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

So far Hoyo Epicure #1, followed closely by Juan Lopez #1. Both with a little age.


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

For me, I'd have to say an Upmann Super Corona or a Coro. I've loved the SCs forever, just something about them clicks with me. But I've had a few coros recently of different vintages and love those too, even the '05s.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

I really like Monte's with the no. 1 being my favorite.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> You could spend your entire life and never try them all. I thought I was getting a good grasp on the whole Cuban thing and then I got the MRN book.
> 
> There's a BOOK on Cuban cigars????
> 
> ...


----------



## drfredtx (Feb 25, 2006)

ISOM, ISOM........hmmmm. Is that something like a CUBAN cigar?


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Favorite Cuban is a Boli PC and a Party short can't decide between the two.
Favorite Island South of Miami is Caymans Island and Cozumel can't decide there either. Going back again this year to try and figure it out.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I always enjoyed Mag46 but lately the Boli Corona is hitting the spot.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Its not Just the Cigar but the time and Place...Was driving back home from LOL II Herf early on a Sunday morning cool air and sun commimg up over the Trees...smoked a Party Short gifted to me by Filly at the Herf..very nice smoke I have smoke many.. Party shorts since then.

Drrgill


----------

